# Cats really have high self esteem!



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My Meatball was jumping onto the cat tree, but somehow she missed, and fell on the cat carrier I put under the tree. I laughed (sorry Meatball!). In stead of walking away, Meatball sat on top of the carrier, sniffed it for a good few minutes, as if its the most interesting thing in the world (she never pay attention to that carrier before). She acted as if saying "I didn't fall, I just changed my mind in the middle of jumping. The fall is intentional". And she didn't go to the tree for the rest of night (which is very unusual).

Seems to me she was quite embarrassed and tried to cover it up. It's amazing how much self esteem a cat can have. I wonder if after you folks cats did something stupid, do they try to do something to save their face? :lol:


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Azalia rolls off of furniture all the time and then looks at one of us with a sad look as if to say "why did you do that?"


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Cat have their pride, I've often seen the behavior you describe.
There are few things sadder then a cat with little or no self esteem and it takes a lot of work to restore it to a cat with out it.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

How do you know if a cat has high or low self-esteem? I have 3 former strays, so I'd love to know...


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Straysmommy said:


> How do you know if a cat has high or low self-esteem? I have 3 former strays, so I'd love to know...


I thought all cats had high self-esteem. Perhaps the question should be: How do you know when your cats have lost their self-esteem?


----------

